# Charity Event: "Toast Across America"



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Attended a charity event today for the Cigar Family Charitable Foundation. The take-away item was a coffret with one Opus X Percfecxion X and one Diamond Crown Maximus (not sure of the vitola name). Also picked up three Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Shark No.77 and three Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No.55. It was a great event, and to top it off, the Packers beat the Vikings!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are some sweet looking smokes.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

whats a Diamond Crown Maximus?
who is it blended by is what i'm asking i guess.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

louistogie said:


> whats a Diamond Crown Maximus?
> who is it blended by is what i'm asking i guess.


The DCM is rolled by Fuente for the Newman family...an old cigar-making family who decided to go super-premium in the '90's. Here's some PR text:

"It has taken Carlos Fuente Jr. more than 3 years to develop this complex, fuller-bodied taste - but it was worth the wait. Instead of Connecticut shade wrapper, the Maximus features an Ecuadoran sun-grown wrapper from the El Bajo region harvested on the Oliva family`s Ecuador plantation. Carlos has selected leaves that are taken from the upper corona portion of the plant, which adds to the strength of its taste. The filler and binder consist of a heartier blend of Dominican tobacco, and the smaller ring size of the Maximus - 50 as opposed to the original Diamond Crown's 54 - allows a more concentrated stream of flavor with each puff. Diamond Crown Maximus cigars are aged for six months"


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> The DCM is rolled by Fuente for the Newman family...an old cigar-making family who decided to go super-premium in the '90's. Here's some PR text:
> 
> "It has taken Carlos Fuente Jr. more than 3 years to develop this complex, fuller-bodied taste - but it was worth the wait. Instead of Connecticut shade wrapper, the Maximus features an Ecuadoran sun-grown wrapper from the El Bajo region harvested on the Oliva family`s Ecuador plantation. Carlos has selected leaves that are taken from the upper corona portion of the plant, which adds to the strength of its taste. The filler and binder consist of a heartier blend of Dominican tobacco, and the smaller ring size of the Maximus - 50 as opposed to the original Diamond Crown's 54 - allows a more concentrated stream of flavor with each puff. Diamond Crown Maximus cigars are aged for six months"


Wow sounds great, so you gonna let me have it?:biggrin: 
ha ha just kidding man, but how many smokes do you have in yo humi
it seems like every other day your posting something new lol.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome pickups; the drool is short circuiting my keyboard.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Which B&M did you go to? I was going to go to Cigars & More in Libertyville, but I had my mother-in-law in town so I was asked to stay home. 

Awesome pick-ups!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice...those are some awesome smokes right there!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You beat me to the punch, I got mine Thursday night just haven't been able to post pics yet. But unlike you I didn't get to go to the event. So no extra goodies when I post my picks. 
Those are some great pick ups!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Wow sounds great, so you gonna let me have it?:biggrin:
> ha ha just kidding man, but how many smokes do you have in yo humi
> it seems like every other day your posting something new lol.


Hi Louis..you're the observant one!!! Well, I'm on a buying binge at the moment, motivated by a couple of factors: renewed interest in the hobby, greatly expanded humidor space (I've found over the years that many cigars benefit from a bit, if not alot, of aging), and the possible tax increase (keeping fingers crossed that that doesn't get passed). SO, yes, I'm buying sticks & boxes left & right...I figure even if the tax increase doesn't come through, I've never seen prices drop (except for clearances), and I'll have enough to smoke & bomb for a long while...

Bob


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Which B&M did you go to? I was going to go to Cigars & More in Libertyville, but I had my mother-in-law in town so I was asked to stay home.
> 
> Awesome pick-ups!!!


Hi Joey..I went to Jack's Tobacco in Brookfield....great place, nice lounge, and Jack treats regulars so well....he had saved the Anejos just for us!

Bob


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Hi Louis..you're the observant one!!! Well, I'm on a buying binge at the moment, motivated by a couple of factors: renewed interest in the hobby, greatly expanded humidor space (I've found over the years that many cigars benefit from a bit, if not alot, of aging), and the possible tax increase (keeping fingers crossed that that doesn't get passed). SO, yes, I'm buying sticks & boxes left & right...I figure even if the tax increase doesn't come through, I've never seen prices drop (except for clearances), and I'll have enough to smoke & bomb for a long while...
> 
> Bob


I see, thats cool I plan on going on the "Stock up" soon.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> You beat me to the punch, I got mine Thursday night just haven't been able to post pics yet. But unlike you I didn't get to go to the event. So no extra goodies when I post my picks.
> Those are some great pick ups!


It's still great that you supported the cause....please post pics, I'd like to see if you have better luck/lighting to photograph the red box...it's a tough one with the gold-on-red colors! Our event was very casual...just watched the Pack TROUNCE Minnesota! (Plus, Brett got his record, and I was a nay-sayer just last year...shame on me!!)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will post pics, prob tue night. I also have the cigars from last year, will take pics of them also.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I will post pics, prob tue night. I also have the cigars from last year, will take pics of them also.


Great...thanks!


----------



## Hydra (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweet! 10 more days and counting for my shop's Toast event. I cannot wait.


----------

